# syntax error unterminated quoted string



## Alita (May 6, 2020)

after trying to add my internet to the rc.conf
i was unable to boot. is there anyways i can edit the file or mv to old.conf
if i cant login how can i fix the file?


----------



## a6h (May 6, 2020)

Reboot. At 9 seconds count down press the key number 2 to enter Signle user mode.
At the prompt press enter to accept default shell.
If you prompted to enter your root password, type your password.
edit the rc.conf:
`vi /etc/rc.conf`


----------



## Alita (May 6, 2020)

IT


vigole said:


> Reboot. At 9 seconds count down press the key number 2 to enter Signle user mode.
> At the prompt press enter to accept default shell.
> If you prompted to enter your root password, type your password.
> edit the rc.conf:
> `vi /etc/rc.conf`


 it not ask me for password and it says the file is read only


----------



## ljboiler (May 6, 2020)

`mount -a` should fix the read-only problem.


----------



## Alita (May 6, 2020)

ljboiler said:


> `mount -a` should fix the read-only problem.



Oh ok i was not aware i can overwrite the fie with :wq! in vim  editor
so yes the fix YOU put for me works

Thank You so much everyone


----------

